# My trip to San Antonio



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

This past Week we took a trip south to San Antonio from Ohio and had the pleasure of staying at the famous Menger Hotel for 5 nights. If you don't know about it already just try Google or Youtube.

We took part in a ghost hunt covering the downtown area and returned to our hotel around 2:30 am to have our own private ghost hunt in the old section of the hotel.

We took lots of pictures and a few others showed up to join us. The pictures are here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=969

After sorting through all 175 pictures and some videos these are the most interesting of the bunch. See if you can spot the oddities as we did. One such oddity was an uninvited guest, see if you can spot him. One clue is that it was 96 degrees, it was the old section of the hotel (no air conditioning) and everyone in our group was wearing shorts and tshirts.
And........this guy was not there when we took the picture!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The hotel and Alamo are beautiful buildings.

I see you got a classic orb in at least one shot


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> The hotel and Alamo are beautiful buildings.
> 
> I see you got a classic orb in at least one shot


Yes, infact two orbs. Plus a shadow of a figure and a whole man carrying towels that simply was not there, at least that any of the eight of us in the same room saw. There were seven of us and one security guard, we all wore shorts and the security guard had on a white dress shirt. The security guard said that several ghosts have been seen coming in or going out of the big mirror.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm, I might see some oddities. It's hard to tell since I wasn't there and so don't know what is simply shadow and light reflection. I don't see any people that look dramatically out place... perhaps the one you title "Menger Hotel 2nd Floor Mirror ???" since you say you were all wearing shorts and that man is all covered up in black?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

That is the one. I was taking shots of the mirror (I have four total) and everyone was behind me doing the same thing. We all compared shots afterwards and freaked out when we saw it in the last shot. The hotel guard reported seeing old servants and maids carrying towels several times. Take a look at his right arm. Most reports of sightings at the Menger are of normal looking people only dressed in period attire (Late 19th century), not whispy transparent apparitions.

The second one is the mirror above the fireplace in the Sam houston meeting room. I have two pictures from the same place and angle. One looks like a normal clear mirror, the second has an orb and a rather strange pattern on the mirrors face. The whole face of the mirror has changed.

The third one is a the shadow in the Alamo LOng Barracks window. In this case I was alone and the whole place was locked up tight. no one is allowed inside (unless you want to be hauled away by the Rangers).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

huh, wish i'd have known that you were in town. we could have met up or something!

as for the pics, those are freaky! i don't know why i didn't catch that shadow before!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't see a floating head but that's one reason I posted the pics. Where abouts in the pic do you see it. My eyes are tired studying them. The original doorway to the King suite was on the left wall, now covered with drywall and wall paper. Apparitions have been seen walking through the old doorway, not the new one at the end of the hall.

I did not know but you can also stay in that room (around $500 a night). The bed that King died in (where his body lay for 3 days) is in the room.

Haha...they'd have to pay me. 

One of the couples that was with us was also from San Antonio. They lived there 12 years but it was heir first visit to the hotel and they were also on an impromptu ghost hunt.

I added a few pics with some comments.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

certainly. its in picture 24 of the Menger hotel king room. the bottom of the mirror.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

HomeyDaClown said:


> That is the one. I was taking shots of the mirror (I have four total) and everyone was behind me doing the same thing. We all compared shots afterwards and freaked out when we saw it in the last shot. The hotel guard reported seeing old servants and maids carrying towels several times. Take a look at his right arm. Most reports of sightings at the Menger are of normal looking people only dressed in period attire (Late 19th century), not whispy transparent apparitions.


All the ghosts I've ever seen, and all the ghosts people I know have seen look like normal, as real as you and I, average people. They may wear different style clothes, and/or are just doing things we can't(like standing 10 feet in midair) and/or disappear in front of our eyes.



> The second one is the mirror above the fireplace in the Sam houston meeting room. I have two pictures from the same place and angle. One looks like a normal clear mirror, the second has an orb and a rather strange pattern on the mirrors face. The whole face of the mirror has changed.


I did notice that, i wasn't sure if that was weird or simple shadow.



> The third one is a the shadow in the Alamo LOng Barracks window. In this case I was alone and the whole place was locked up tight. no one is allowed inside (unless you want to be hauled away by the Rangers).


I noticed that as well, wasn't sure if it was a blocked off area or not though. Your pics defiantly make me want to visit this place!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm sure we'll be back to stay there again. I will be more prepared (my good camera/lens and HD video).

There are a few videos of the Menger hotel on youtube that are worth viewing as well.

Like this one:






Youtube is not embedding all of a sudden.


----------

